

Companies that don't require resumes - Alex3917
http://www.squidoo.com/ResumeX

======
mixmax
Here's my opinion:

If you are a superstar, have saved the whales from extinction, created an
entire family of programming languages, invented self-replicating nanorobots
or something similar you don't need a CV. Potential employers will look at the
name and think "we've got to have that guy - no matter what" And your biggest
problem will probably be to stave off the hordes of headhunters.

Unfortunately I don't fall into the above category, and I think that if I send
an application to a potential employer that basically says "I couldn't be
bothered to put together a resume so I just provided a few links for you to
see how cool I am" my chances of getting the job don't exactly increase.

Besides many employers, especially large companies, have procedures they
follow. For instance sending a CV around to a group of people you will
potentially be working with, storing your CV in their internal database in
case they have another job where you fit better, etc. Links to stuff you have
done just doesn't comply to the procedure that many companies follow.

~~~
trevelyan
Even when you're approached by a company, there is usually someone inside
acting as your advocate (trying to bring you onboard and convince others why
you matter). They'll need a resume to help with that, even if it isn't really
a deciding factor.

Any company looking for funding will also need to demonstrate its
value/potential to investors. Part of this is demonstrating/documenting team
competence.

------
henning
There exist companies that cherrypick a select group of superstars, therefore
no one should do what 99.9% of all companies want you to do, even though
there's only room, by definition, for a small group of superstars.

Not a superstar badass? Starve. OK? Starve, Web 2.0 style. God we are so
AWESOME.

------
bfioca
Same goes for RescueTime - once we start hiring (soon?) I'm sure I won't
bother reading resumes anyway. I never have, really. They're generally boring,
bloated, uninteresting piles of hackitude that people use to get past
recruiter/screeners. I generally 1) google the person 2) ask them what they
did that they're most proud of, and 3) a bunch of other stuff that depends on
the person/job. I also prefer people I've worked with before, or who have come
highly recommended from trusted friends.

~~~
Alex3917
I added RescueTime to the lens with a note that says hiring soon. If you want
it changed/deleted just let me know.

------
wave
Friendfeed

"Formal resumes unnecessary (but they won't hurt, either)"
<http://friendfeed.com/about/jobs>

~~~
Alex3917
Thanks, added it to the list.

------
Alex3917
I started making a list in response to mixmax's comment on Seth's original
post: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=139066>

I'm sure there are a lot that I'm missing though, so hopefully others can
provide more examples.

(The lens also has a short essay I wrote about the value of a college degree
for finding a job.)

------
bkmrkr
There are none, stop being lazy and make one.

